# Replacing starter



## cz94sentra (Apr 4, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I am new here, but I have had my '94 nissan sentra XE for over five years and it has been very reliable for me. I have a few questions regarding the starter. 

First, I believe my starter is going bad. My car wouldn't start and through some searches on this forum I figured it was the starter, and after hitting the starter with something (suggestion in other thread) my car started. Anyway, if the starter is going bad how long will it take before it won't start at all regardless of how hard I hit it? 

Secondly, I have not had a lot of experience working on cars, but I have done a few simple things (too busy with college and work). Is replacing the starter something I should be able to do, and how would I go about doing this? (I am fairly good at following directions).

Thanks in advance,
Casey


----------



## mjbw372 (Jun 30, 2004)

*I have the same problem with a 96 200sx*

Hello. That is too wierd. My starter was giving out on me this weekend on my 96 200sx, and I took it in to be looked at today, and when the guy hit it, it started, whereas a few seconds before that, it wouldn't even turn over. So, hopefully we'll get some good advice here, for I am in the same boat as you. I definately want to try and replace mine myself if I can. Oh, also, which thread was that that said to hit the starter to get it started? I haven't been able to find it.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

Not able to help you much on the replacement aspect. If your car is Automatic, you can do it from above according to Alldata. Come to think of it, if you look in the B14 FSM it will probably be about the same procedure. Mine was towed to the Nissan Dealer about 3 1/2 years ago. So I have an OEM one. I have heard some people will get the cheap rebuilt ones, and they will not last. I would be concerned that it may leave you stranded if not replaced soon.


----------



## MsifitOfMusic (Jun 15, 2004)

I have an automatic, I just replaced my starter about a week ago. It was pretty easy, only took about a half an hour- hour.


----------



## cz94sentra (Apr 4, 2005)

*I have a manual...*

and I have a second car, so I will not be driving this one long distances of course. It is only being used in town when me and my fiancee both need a car. 

As far as the rebuild starter, I was planning on buying a brand new one from a parts store (or I could get one directly from a nissan dealer, I guess). I hope this will not die on me too quickly. 

I asked the dealer how much it would cost to get it replaced and they said about $325 and I could buy a new starter for only $120. So if it is not too difficult I would like to replace it myself.

Anybody out there that has done it on a manual and can give helpful instructions? 

Thanks,
Casey

P.S. As far as the thread, I can't remember which one exactly. I was searching and just happened to click on it. I will continue searching just in case there is already instructions out there. And if I find it I will let you know.
Thanks

*Here is where they suggested hitting the starter
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=74530&highlight=replacing+starter


----------



## mjbw372 (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re:Replacing the starter*



MsifitOfMusic said:


> I have an automatic, I just replaced my starter about a week ago. It was pretty easy, only took about a half an hour- hour.


Hello. Wow, it was that easy? What exactly did you do? I just bought my starter today, and I have a 200sx automatic. I've been trying to find the darn thing. What all do you need to take off the engine to get to it? Thanks in advance for any help you can give!


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

With an automatic, you replace it from top. Here is one description:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=70993&highlight=starter+replacement

A search may give you other helpful info. Good luck!


----------



## MsifitOfMusic (Jun 15, 2004)

I replaced mine from the bottom, i had a lift i used, it was really easy. Just stand under the passenger side of the engine and look up towards the driver side next to the transmission, you should see it right away. Then 2 bolts and remove the posative wire, do the reverse with the new one and ur done.


----------



## ciVick_EX (Aug 1, 2004)

My starter has also failed me today, and it pissed me off... had some people push the car and get it going, so it was OK for the moment :thumbup: 

However, I'll be buying and installing an OEM replacement soon. This unit I bought from a junkyard about a year and a half ago. This is how I feel now: :loser: 

Here's the thread I found about the starter:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=83385&highlight=starter+location


----------



## blackmaxima88 (Mar 20, 2005)

get one from a dealer. mine went bad in my 94 XE so I got a lifetime warranty starter from auto zone (which is where I worked). the starter died 3 weeks later. they've also given me numerous alternators for that car that wouldn't last more than three months or so. I've seen some of the remanufactured parts that they sell and it's appalling. they re-use parts like brushes and voltage regulators which SHOULD be replaced with new ones. a good example of you get what you pay for.

Dan


----------



## ciVick_EX (Aug 1, 2004)

blackmaxima88 said:


> get one from a dealer. mine went bad in my 94 XE so I got a lifetime warranty starter from auto zone (which is where I worked). the starter died 3 weeks later. they've also given me numerous alternators for that car that wouldn't last more than three months or so. I've seen some of the remanufactured parts that they sell and it's appalling. they re-use parts like brushes and voltage regulators which SHOULD be replaced with new ones. a good example of you get what you pay for.
> 
> Dan


Aww man this is not what I want to hear  Alternator is from Autozone, starter from junk yard... crap I guess I need to pay for this stuff. What a headache.


----------



## da603headbusta (Apr 8, 2005)

Just wondering if the starter is in the same location in the manual that it is in the automatic??


----------

